# HDRo und WOW warum nicht!?



## Tibininchen (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo.

Es würde mich mal interresieren wieviele WOW und HDRo Spielen. Und wenn Sie beide Spiele spielen wie sie es von der Zeit her schaffen?

Weil irgendwie gefallen mir beide Spiele und ich kann mich nicht wirklich so entscheiden. Bei WOW hab ich meine Kammeraden in der Gilde mach mit denen Abends oder am Wochenede Instanzen. Macht mir soviel spaß das ich das nicht aufgeben will. Wie schon einer in einem anderen Thread sagte. WoW ist ein Gemeinschaftsspiel in dem Sinne. Die Berufe selbst find ich da auch besser gestalltet und übersichtlicher.

HDRo Gefällt mir wiedrum von der Geschichte her. Die Grafik hat es in sich. Die hintergrundmusik und Landschaften. Einfach einzigartig. Und es ist kein zwang da sich schnell hochleveln zu müssen um hinterherzukommen. Jedes Spiel hat 
was. 

Ok Eure Meinung dazu würd mich mal Interresiern.


lg Tibininchen


----------



## Knurrbauch (9. Februar 2009)

Bin dank dem LTA flexibel und kann immer wieder wenn's was neues gibt bei Age of Conan, Vanguard oder DDO reinschnuppern. Es gibt nämlich noch andere Spiele außer dem unsäglichen WoW, die man "parallel" spielen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tibininchen (9. Februar 2009)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Bin dank dem LTA flexibel und kann immer wieder wenn's was neues gibt bei Age of Conan, Vanguard oder DDO reinschnuppern. Es gibt nämlich noch andere Spiele außer dem unsäglichen WoW, die man "parallel" spielen könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was findest du persönlich an WOW so schlecht?


----------



## Nasferian (9. Februar 2009)

> Was findest du persönlich an WOW *so* schlecht?



Hat er nicht behauptet. Es ging nur darum, dass man auch etwas anderes ausprobieren kann.

Wenn dir Lotro so gefällt, dann kauf dir doch einfach einen LTA und spiel immer wenn du mal Zeit und Lust hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gustav Gans (9. Februar 2009)

Tibininchen schrieb:


> Was findest du persönlich an WOW so schlecht?



Hat er das geschreiben? Nein, nur eben das auch andere Spiele parallel gespielt werden können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur sind eben hier viele fixiert auf WOW. 

Spiele ab und an noch WOW, merke dann aber nach kurzer Zeit, es macht mir im Moment keinen Spass mehr. Und spiele dann lieber wieder HDRO mit LTA.

Gruß
Gustav


----------



## simoni (9. Februar 2009)

Ich habe es mir auch mal so gedacht, WoW für schöne Instanzen zocken und für den Rest HdRO. Hat nicht geklappt und ich spiel jetzt nur noch HdRO^^.  Vielleicht kannst du ja deine Freunde überreden HdRO mal auszuprobieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tibininchen (9. Februar 2009)

Sorry dann hatte ich das falsch verstanden @WoW. Mein Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich spiel grade auf dem RP Server. Macht spaß ist mal was andres.
Aber glaub WOW ganz sausen lassen kann ich nicht..

Ps: meine freund haben es 2 std. getestet..sind aber dann wieder zu wow. Ihnen gefällt es garnicht.


----------



## Tharasala (9. Februar 2009)

> Ps: meine freund haben es 2 std. getestet..sind aber dann wieder zu wow. Ihnen gefällt es garnicht.


Wirklich getestet hat er es nicht, ich werfe einfach mal die These in dem Raum das er mit WoW noch nicht abgeschlossen hatte, dementsprechend hat er Lotro ohnehin nie eine Chance gegeben und wollte einfach etwas schlechtes darin finden. Mag mich da täuchen, aber bereits zu oft erlebt. Die Leute testen ein MMO 2 Stunden lang, das alleine ist bereits ein Widerspruch. Bei meiner Frau verhielt es sich ähnlich, erst beim dritten testaccount konnte sie sich endgültig von WoW lösen, gab Lotro mal mehr als 2 Stunden Zeit und schwupps, nun ist sie fast Level 60 und der WoW-Account eingefroren.^^

Gruss
Tharasala


----------



## Firun (9. Februar 2009)

Ich habe Lotro das erste mal 2007 nach der Games Convention getestet, damals hat es mir nicht wirklich zugesagt weil ich,

A: dort niemanden kannte und meine ganzen bekannten WoW gespielt haben 
B: ich total WoW Fixiert war

Jetzt habe ich mit ein paar Bekannten angefangen auf einem RP-Server Mittelerde zu erkunden, bis jetzt bin ich sehr gefesselt und es macht mir unheimlich viel Spass.
Mit WoW habe ich ganz aufgehört, ich habe genug von dem Spiel und zwei Spiele gleichzeitig sind in meine Augen Geldverschwendung, man sollte sich lieber zu 100% auf eine Sache konzentrieren.

gruß

firun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## war_locker (9. Februar 2009)

also ich hatte damals einen HdRo probeaccount und das hat mir schon sehr viel spass gemacht. Später dann noch nen WoW testaccount. Aber wow war irgendwie ´´offener´´ und dan hab ich halt wow gekauft, aber dann später noch HdRo aber ich spiel meist nur WoW und HdRo ist meist inaktiv und wen man mal ne Woche für Rückkehrer bekommt mach ich dan das.
sry für die vielen Rechtschreinfehler aber bin grad nicht in der besten verfassung^^


----------



## Tibininchen (9. Februar 2009)

war_locker schrieb:


> also ich hatte damals einen HdRo probeaccount und das hat mir schon sehr viel spass gemacht. Später dann noch nen WoW testaccount. Aber wow war irgendwie ´´offener´´ und dan hab ich halt wow gekauft, aber dann später noch HdRo aber ich spiel meist nur WoW und HdRo ist meist inaktiv und wen man mal ne Woche für Rückkehrer bekommt mach ich dan das.
> sry für die vielen Rechtschreinfehler aber bin grad nicht in der besten verfassung^^




Hab dir eine Mail geschrieben...

..wie oft kann man dann HDRo spielen wenn man die Woche für Rückkehrer bekommt? Bestimmt nur alle 3 Monate oder?


----------



## Exeone (9. Februar 2009)

Man sollte das Game spielen was am meisten spas macht und nicht was die Freunde spielen, denn was nützt es mir 13 euro für etwas zu bezahlen was mir im Endeffekt kein spass macht und die freunde sind ja nicht aus der Welt


----------



## Bärsärk (9. Februar 2009)

Ich spiele auch WoW und HdRO.

WoW spiele ich, weil es einfach riesen Spaß macht. Ich bin auch nicht so hinterher den ganzen Tag zu spielen weil ich irgendwas erreichen will. Ich spiele es um ein bisschen abzuschalten.

HdRO spiele ich, weil ich ein großer Herr der Ringe Fan bin und weil das Spiel auch großen Spaß macht. Wüsste nicht, warum man nicht beide Spiele spielen sollte. Allerdings bin ich diesen Monat etwas knapp bei Kasse und deswegen muss HdRO diesen Monat (weil Gamecard teurer als WoW online zahlen) zurückstecken   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tibininchen (9. Februar 2009)

Schön mal alle eure Meinungen gehört zu haben. Das macht mir die Entscheidung leichter.

Da ich auch HDR Fan bin wärs schade wenn ich es nichtmehr spielen könnte. Und WOW macht mir halt nunmal auch Spaß.
Naja kostet halt auch 2 Spiele zu bezahlen....
Am besten ich kauf erstmal das Starter Spiel von HDRo. Da hab ich aufjedenfall erstmal 45 Tage frei zum spielen...und dann
guck ich weiter. Man lebt ja nur einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxxscho (10. Februar 2009)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Bin dank dem LTA flexibel und kann immer wieder wenn's was neues gibt bei Age of Conan, Vanguard oder DDO reinschnuppern. Es gibt nämlich noch andere Spiele außer dem unsäglichen WoW, die man "parallel" spielen könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm....LTA??? Was ist das bitte?? Stehe glaub ich gerade auf der Leitung.

ich hab auch gerade mit HdRO angefangen (Spiel zu Weihnachten bekommen) und steh eauch vor der Entscheidung, WoW oder HdRO. Es haben aber beide ihr Reize und ich würd am liebsten beide spielen.^^


----------



## Exeone (10. Februar 2009)

Codemasters Online freut sich, euch mitteilen zu können, dass sowohl neue als auch derzeitige Abonnenten von Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Schatten von Angmar jetzt die Möglichkeit haben, eine lebenslange Mitgliedschaft für nur 219.99 € (einschließlich Mehrwertsteuer) zu erwerben.

Für nur 219.99 € können Spieler Abenteuer in Mittelerde erleben, ohne sich jemals wieder über monatliche Zahlungen Gedanken machen zu müssen. Die Möglichkeit, die lebenslange Mitgliedschaft einzustellen, findet ihr hier im Codemaster Online Player Account System.


----------



## maxxscho (11. Februar 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> Codemasters Online freut sich, euch mitteilen zu können, dass sowohl neue als auch derzeitige Abonnenten von Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Schatten von Angmar jetzt die Möglichkeit haben, eine lebenslange Mitgliedschaft für nur 219.99 € (einschließlich Mehrwertsteuer) zu erwerben.
> 
> Für nur 219.99 € können Spieler Abenteuer in Mittelerde erleben, ohne sich jemals wieder über monatliche Zahlungen Gedanken machen zu müssen. Die Möglichkeit, die lebenslange Mitgliedschaft einzustellen, findet ihr hier im Codemaster Online Player Account System.



Ach so. Danke


----------



## BalianTorres (11. Februar 2009)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Bin dank dem LTA flexibel und kann immer wieder wenn's was neues gibt bei Age of Conan, Vanguard oder DDO reinschnuppern. Es gibt nämlich noch andere Spiele außer dem unsäglichen WoW, die man "parallel" spielen könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es interessiert hier keinen Menschen für welche Spiele du einen LTA hast. Und das es außer WoW noch andere Games gibt, ist wohl nix neues.  Beantwortet das die Frage des TE? Nicht wirklich, oder?!


----------



## Breacca (11. Februar 2009)

Ich spiele auch beides.
LTA hat mich 149 Öre gekostet, dank SE.
Kann man übrigens immer noch machen, Moria hat auch ne SE und die bekommt man auch noch.


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. Februar 2009)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Es interessiert hier keinen Menschen für welche Spiele du einen LTA hast. Und das es außer WoW noch andere Games gibt, ist wohl nix neues.  Beantwortet das die Frage des TE? Nicht wirklich, oder?!


Beantwortet dein Beitrag die Frage des TE? Nicht wirklich, oder?!

Bevor du hier Dampf ablässt, lass es einfach ganz.
Wenn du meinst, dass ein Beitrag aus dem Rahmen fällt: Drück einfach den Report-Button.
Aber solche "Ich wollte nur mal bekanntgeben, dass dein Beitrag sinnlos ist. Sonst hab ich nichts zu sagen." Beiträge sind auch nicht besser.
Ich mache sowas normalerweise nicht öffentlich, aber diesmal muss es sein, sorry.


----------



## BalianTorres (11. Februar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Aber solche "Ich wollte nur mal bekanntgeben, dass dein Beitrag sinnlos ist. Sonst hab ich nichts zu sagen." Beiträge sind auch nicht besser.



Ich werde mir dann für die Zukunft ein Beispiel an deinem sinnvollen Beitrag nehmen. Versprochen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (11. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mal beide spiel gespielt allerdings war mir das zuviel zeit und auch die kosten sind mir zu hoch für 2 spiele 

Irgendwie hat man in 3 jahren wow schon ein paar Tiefpunkte gehabt so da man sich andere Spiele angeschaut hat hdro Aoc und das letzte war Warhammer aber ich bin bis jetzt immer wieder nach 1-2 Wochen zu wow zurück gegangen weil ich dort in einer sehr netten gilde spiele das will ich einfach nicht aufgeben 

Ich hätte aber gerne mal die 1 Woche reingeschaut aber leider hat der Download von hdro nicht wirklich geklappt 

Weil der Raidcontent im Moment  recht öde ist und man nicht wirklich dafür Farmen muss bin ich jetzt meistens nur noch zu den Raids online und wenn ich dann Abends lust habe auf zocken dann schaue ich bei Runes of Magic so das ich im mom auch 2 Rollenspiele spiele


----------



## Knurrbauch (11. Februar 2009)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Beantwortet das die Frage des TE? Nicht wirklich, oder?!



Oh doch, natürlich! Durch die Flexibilität, nicht zwei Monatsabonnements parallel bezahlen zu müssen, beantwortet das durchaus die Frage des TE! Wo ist also dein Problem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashgard (11. Februar 2009)

Spiele aktuell Warhammer und HdRO.


WoW seit Europe Beta gespielt und mit September letztes Jahr gekündigt und nö, mir geht das nicht ab.


----------



## BalianTorres (11. Februar 2009)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Oh doch, natürlich! Durch die Flexibilität, nicht zwei Monatsabonnements parallel bezahlen zu müssen, beantwortet das durchaus die Frage des TE! Wo ist also dein Problem?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich nicht! Lies dir die eigentliche Frage des TE doch einfach noch mal genau durch.

@TE

Ich spiele ebenfalls WoW und HdRO und habe bis heute keine Sekunde bereut, oder gar darüber nachgedacht eines der beiden Abos zu kündigen. Dafür machen beide Games definitiv einfach zu viel Spaß! Da ich es mir seit geraumer Zeit in WoW abgewöhnt habe den halben Tag nur Instanzen zu farmen und auch mal die "Seele baumeln lasse",  bekomme ich beide Games zeitlich wunderbar auf die Reihe. Habe da mittlerweile ein gesundes Mittelmaß gefunden und bin sehr zufrieden. Was man(n) nicht alles für die Frauenwelt auf sich nimmt.......ach ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (11. Februar 2009)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Was man(n) nicht alles für die Frauenwelt auf sich nimmt.......ach ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Furchtbar, nicht? Und dabei wollen sie uns doch nur unseren Lebenssaft rauben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haldimir (11. Februar 2009)

Tibininchen schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Es würde mich mal interresieren wieviele WOW und HDRo Spielen. Und wenn Sie beide Spiele spielen wie sie es von der Zeit her schaffen?
> 
> ...




Was haben Kameraden mit Kammer zu tun? Sperrst du die dort ein?

Ich finde ja nicht, dass WoW ein Gemeinschaftsspiel ist, denn es gibt kaum noch Gemeinschaft unter den Spielern. Und die Berufe werden dort total vernachlässigt, von daher find ich das auch nicht zutreffend.

Aber darum gehts ja jetzt nicht.
Ich persöhnlich hab es vor "langer" Zeit mal ein paar Wochen parallel gespielt, mit LTA klappt das ganz gut. Aber da WoW nichts mehr für mich ist, ist das auch vorbei.


----------



## Knurrbauch (11. Februar 2009)

Haldimir schrieb:


> Ich persöhnlich hab es vor "langer" Zeit mal ein paar Wochen parallel gespielt, mit LTA klappt das ganz gut. Aber da WoW nichts mehr für mich ist, ist das auch vorbei.



Das ist kein Argument, hab ich gehört...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galdera (11. Februar 2009)

ich spiele mom nur hdro, würd aber gerne hdro und aoc spielen. nur ist zur zeit nicht genug geld für beides da weil ich derzeitig für den hdro-lta spare.
es gibt nämlich auch dinge ausserhalb der onlinewelt gibt wo es sich lohnt ebenfalls geld zu investieren (oder wo es nötig ist) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haldimir (11. Februar 2009)

Galdera schrieb:


> ich spiele mom nur hdro, würd aber gerne hdro und aoc spielen. nur ist zur zeit nicht genug geld für beides da weil ich derzeitig für den hdro-lta spare.
> es gibt nämlich auch dinge ausserhalb der onlinewelt gibt wo es sich lohnt ebenfalls geld zu investieren (oder wo es nötig ist)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ehm ja, macht Sinn.


----------



## MoVedder (12. Februar 2009)

Haldimir schrieb:


> Ehm ja, macht Sinn.



Ehm ja, macht kein Sinn.

Ich persönlich habe versucht, AOC noch nebenbei zu spielen.
Hat nicht geklappt, bin wohl zu sehr von HDRO verzaubert, um mich der Welt von AOC anzuschließen.
Grafik war ich von AOC völlig enttäuscht, evtl. bin ich auch ein wenig verwöhnt von hdro, aber naja, ich versuch jetzt demnächst WAR, mit den 2 neuen Klassen die ja kommen sollen. Ich bin eigentlich totaler PVP fan (daher auch der AOC-try) hoffe es wird dort mehr bocken.
Naja sonst halt wieder hdro <33<3 und Halo3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ^^.


mfG


----------



## Tibininchen (12. Februar 2009)

Haldimir schrieb:


> Was haben Kameraden mit Kammer zu tun? Sperrst du die dort ein?
> 
> Ich finde ja nicht, dass WoW ein Gemeinschaftsspiel ist, denn es gibt kaum noch Gemeinschaft unter den Spielern. Und die Berufe werden dort total vernachlässigt, von daher find ich das auch nicht zutreffend.
> 
> ...




Naja was ich da so aus allen Beiträgen rausgelesen habe. Viele die mal WOW gezockt haben und es nicht mehr zocken. Statdessen HDRo oder was es sonst noch so gibt zocken sind total anti WOW. Machen WOW total schlecht. Sind genausoschlimm wie EX Raucher. Sorry ist aber so. Ihr merkt das schon garnichtmehr. Bleibt einfach Sachlich ok.
Und zu Punkt 2..es ist einfach so das WOW ein Gemeinschaftsspiel ist auch wenn das manch anderer bestreiten will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Was die Berufe angeht, vernachlässigt wird da nicht. Es gibt so viele möglichkeiten dementsprechend.

Und Dein 1. Kommentar hätteste Dir sparen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Tibininchen


----------



## Eddishar (12. Februar 2009)

Nasferian schrieb:


> Hat er nicht behauptet. Es ging nur darum, dass man auch etwas anderes ausprobieren kann.
> 
> [...]



"Unsäglich" hat einen klaren negativen Touch ... also eigentlich hat er es gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Welsch (12. Februar 2009)

also ich habe Abos laufen bei WOW, EQ2 und HdRO(LTA) und spiele momentan hauptsächlich WOW. Aber alle paar Wochen ändert sich bei mir die Reihenfolge und ich bin dann wieder mehr bei EQ2 anzutreffen, wobei HdRO  eigentlich immer nur den 3. Platz einnimmt.


----------



## tekbear (12. Februar 2009)

also ich sag mal so...

wenn ich die zeit hätte würde ich ausser HDRO spielen:
warhammer für pvp oder eve online ( super spiel, aber mit der steuerung komm ich einfach nich klar bisher...) , aber WoW? ich find' es nach wie vor ein cooles spiel weil es recht offen ist, aber leider komm ich mit der art von community überhaupt nicht mehr klar.

ich hatte einige der am meisten kleben gebliebenen momente in wow, einfach weil es zugegebenermassen das erste mmo war das ich gespielt hab. aber leider hat der erfolg alles kaputt gemacht. wir hatten ein paar echt tolle rollenspielmomente aber das gibt es einfach mittlerweile nichtmehr. hdro ist einfach was das erlebnis und die atmo angeht das ultimative fantasyspiel im moment - auch wenn man sich sehr auf die spielwelt einstellen muss - aber so ist das halt bei einem rollenspiel. sonst kann man auch fussball online spielen oder was auch immer. wozu muss ich vorgeben in einer fantasywelt was zu machen, wenn es mir eigentlich nur darum geht super equipment zu haben. 

wie wär's eigentlich mal mit battletech online? da könnte man sich bis zum kotzen hochrüsten und mit epixx ohne ende ausstatten und es würde sogar passen.


----------



## Coffinmaker (15. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe WoW gespielt auf einem sehr hohem Niveau, als dann HdRo rauskam, hab ich es mir angeschaut und nicht gut genug gefunden. Also weiter bei WoW einfach alles abgeräumt, was dort abzuräumen ist. Dies war allerdings verbunden mit einem sehr hohen Zeitaufwand neben der Arbeit im RL.
Da nun WoW selbst mit dem Addon in meinem Augen nichts neues Herrausbrachte und auch den Teilzeitspielern erlaubte, alles zu schaffen, war in meinen Augen der Anreiz verloren auf hohem Niveau weiterzuspielen und die Zeit zu opfern.

Nun habe ich vor 2 Wochen HdR wieder vorgeholt, neu begonnen und zwar schön relaxed, ohne Zeitdruck oder Aufwand. Ebenfalls WoW gekündigt was schon beinahe Überwindung kostete. Jedenfalls mag ich das entspannte Spielen, die Leute sind relativ Freundlich und helfen und der Umgangston sowie das Ambiente ist menschlich gesehen auf einem weitaus höherem Niveau.

Das Fazit das ich dem TE mit auf dem Weg geben möchte, 2 Spiele zu spielen ist beinahe unmöglich, wenn man darauf ist, das beste herrauszuholen. Wenn man jedoch einfach nur so mit Freunden spielt und sich wohl fühlt, dann kann man 2,3, oder 10 andere Spiele gleichzeitig spielen.
Das wichtigste ist und bleibt der Spaß, denn genau deswegen möchte man doch in einem MMO dem Alltag entfliehen oder etwa nicht? )
LG


----------



## Styr74 (15. Februar 2009)

tekbear schrieb:


> wie wär's eigentlich mal mit battletech online? da könnte man sich bis zum kotzen hochrüsten und mit epixx ohne ende ausstatten und es würde sogar passen.



Ist zwar Off-Topic, aber habe daran auch schonmal gedacht. Wäre von der Lizenz her eigentlich absolut prädestiniert für nen PVP MMO. Und cool ist es allemal....
Wird aber wohl sicher nen Wunsch bleiben....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (15. Februar 2009)

Styr74 schrieb:


> Ist zwar Off-Topic, aber habe daran auch schonmal gedacht. Wäre von der Lizenz her eigentlich absolut prädestiniert für nen PVP MMO. Und cool ist es allemal....
> Wird aber wohl sicher nen Wunsch bleiben....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wenn's doch kommt erinnern wir uns an die Zeiten als dieser Satz gesprochen wurde und denken uns: Wär's doch bloß n Wunsch geblieben.


----------



## DrKnievel (16. Februar 2009)

Hm...ich hab während der Contentlücke bei WOW vor dem Sunwellpatch auch mal HDRO ausprobiert für ein paar Monate. Ich war eigentlich nurnoch 2x die Woche für Raids in WOW online, das wars. In HDRO hab ich mich dann ganz gemütlich auf 50 hochgelevelt...aber dann wars das ziemlich schnell. Ich weis nicht wie es mit Moria aussieht, aber wirklich interessanten Endgame Content gab es damals in HDRo eigentlich garnicht.
In 2 Spielen nebeneinander je 2 Tage für Raids aufzuwenden...das kam bei mir nicht in die Tüte. Und ausser ein bisschen RP gab es dann in HDRo nichts mehr zu tuen.

2 Spiele von solchen Ausmaßen wie WOW und HDRo gleichzeitig zu spielen ist als arbeitender Mensch eigentlich kaum möglich - zumindest nicht, wenn man "etwas erreichen" möchte. Es ist eben vorallem garnicht so einfach sich parallel in beiden Spielen Freundschaften aufzubauen wenn man in beiden kaum anzutreffen ist - ausser man hat das Glück beide mit den gleichen Leuten zu spielen.
Das ist es auch was HDRo bei mir dann im Endeffekt den Todesstoß versetzt hat. WOW habe ich damals seit mehr als 3 Jahren gespielt und eben seit dem IG Freundschaften aufgebaut. In HDRo war ich zwar auch in einer Sippe, aber wirklich damit identifizieren konnte ich mich eben leider nicht.
Ich habe letztens bei einer RückkehrerWoche nochmal reingeschnuppert und habe mich...einfach nicht "heimisch" gefühlt.


----------



## Vetaro (16. Februar 2009)

DrKnievel schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht wie es mit Moria aussieht, aber wirklich interessanten Endgame Content gab es damals in HDRo eigentlich garnicht.
> In 2 Spielen nebeneinander je 2 Tage für Raids aufzuwenden...das kam bei mir nicht in die Tüte. Und ausser ein bisschen RP gab es dann in HDRo nichts mehr zu tuen.



Das kommt durchaus vor, wenn man der Ansicht ist, dass "content" in einer Gruppe zu spielen ist und am ende n Rüstungsteil abgeben muss. Ähnlich wie bei Guild Wars geht aber auch die Handlung nochmal über doppelt so lange weiter auf Level 50 (und das wird sie wahrscheinlich auch auf Level 60 tun, wenn die nächste Erweiterung ansteht). Der HdRO-Content besteht - wenn man Farmen völlig weglässt, also Ruf und Taten, die auch ne Menge beschäftigung bieten - aus viel Freiwilligem Kram. Er drängt sich einem nicht auf, aber dass er nicht vorhanden wäre, stimmt nicht.


----------



## Styr74 (16. Februar 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Und wenn's doch kommt erinnern wir uns an die Zeiten als dieser Satz gesprochen wurde und denken uns: Wär's doch bloß n Wunsch geblieben.



..... und wieso, magst Du mir deinen Standpunkt erklären?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (16. Februar 2009)

Das war eine Anspielung auf gewisse verkorkste Umsetzungen von Lizenzen.


----------



## Faruu (16. Februar 2009)

Tibininchen schrieb:


> Naja was ich da so aus allen Beiträgen rausgelesen habe. Viele die mal WOW gezockt haben und es nicht mehr zocken. Statdessen HDRo oder was es sonst noch so gibt zocken sind total anti WOW. Machen WOW total schlecht. Sind genausoschlimm wie EX Raucher. Sorry ist aber so. Ihr merkt das schon garnichtmehr. Bleibt einfach Sachlich ok.


Das liegt wohl daran, dass WoW-Classic wirklich mal gut war. Es war ein Warcraft für die Fans der Serie. Dann kam der Mainstream und es wurde immer schlechter. Die, die WoW einst zu Erfolg verhalfen indem sie es spielten, spielen es heute zum Großteil nicht mehr!



Tibininchen schrieb:


> ..es ist einfach so das WOW ein Gemeinschaftsspiel ist auch wenn das manch anderer bestreiten will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na danke, wenn das die Gemeinschaft ist, dann verzichte ich freiwillig. Ich will es mal so ausdrücken. Ich liebe WoW, weil es das ganze Asi-Volk anzieht, dass ich beim Onlinegaming echt nicht haben muss. Kinder die ins TS "quieken" und immer wieder erzählen wie toll sie seien, weil sie sich über den Ingamecharakter identifizieren. Im RL sind es aber meist nur normale Menschen wie Du und ich. Ich muss mir von keinem "Rotzblag" mehr etwas sagen lassen, dafür bin ich zu alt. Bei HdRO habe ich eine super Sippe gefunden. Da sind zwar auch Freaks dabei, aber eher vom Schlag "echte Typen". Mit denen zu zocken, ist dann auch eine Freude. Man mag mich verbal knüppeln, aber ich bleibe dabei: HdRO ist eines der besten MMO mit einer super Community. Wobei die mittlerweile von einigen WoW-Nerds infiltriert wird.



Tibininchen schrieb:


> oder  Was die Berufe angeht, vernachlässigt wird da nicht. Es gibt so viele möglichkeiten dementsprechend.


Sorry, aber die Berufe in WoW sind ein Witz! In HdRO sind sie weitaus komplexer und erfordern weitaus mehr Engagement. Darüber hinaus machen die Berufe selbst im Endgamecontent noch Sinn. 

... Faruu


----------



## Vetaro (16. Februar 2009)

Faruu schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl daran, dass WoW-Classic wirklich mal gut war. Es war ein Warcraft für die Fans der Serie. Dann kam der Mainstream und es wurde immer schlechter.


Völlig ohne kritik oder irgendwas beissendes: Würdest du mir das erläutern?


----------



## arieos (17. Februar 2009)

Coffinmaker schrieb:


> Also ich habe WoW gespielt auf einem sehr hohem *Niveau,* [...]




Also wenn ich sowas lesen, dann kann man da wirklich alle Klischees reinpacken. "auf sehr hohem Niveau" ..  .... Also ich habe WoW gespielt auf einem sehr hohem Niveau ...   Niveau  ... wow auf hohem Niveau .....    Niveau --  Wow ....  

Wieso erschließt sich mir nicht der Sinn ? 

Man hat schon ein hohes Niveau erreicht, wenn man bei WoW im Chat "Eins plus Eins istgleich Zwei" eingibt. Ich hab 3 Jahre auf Eredar gespielt. So kenn ich das ..  Wie spielt man den auf hohem Niveau ? Unsere geliebten MMO´s sind "bildchen anklick" Spiele. Da kauft man sich das Buffed Magazin und ließt sich auf´m Klo die Raid Taktiken durch und dann wird fröhlich "lol "gesagt und die vorher durchgelesende Taktik solange stupide geübt , bis man dann mit seinem geliebten Epic nun mehr in Dalaran rumsteht und rumprollt. Auf hohem Niveau versteht sich.

Made my day. Der Beitrag hat mich zumindest zum schmunzeln gebracht.


----------



## Gromthar (17. Februar 2009)

arieos schrieb:


> Made my day. Der Beitrag hat mich zumindest zum schmunzeln gebracht.


Haha! Ich kann Dir nachfühlen, denn ähnliches ging mir auch durch die Hirnwindungen. Wenn man zumindest versuchen möchte ein niveauvolles MMO zu spielen, sollte man eher zu EvE greifen. WoW Niveau ist bei den meisten Leuten mit einer wahnsinns Zeitkomponente gleichzusetzen. Hat man demnach viel Zeit für das Spiel, ist man niveauvoller als manch anderer "Mitspieler".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agyros (17. Februar 2009)

Ich werd oft schon dumm angeguckt, wenn ich erzähle das ich fast immer min 2 verschiedene MMOG nebeneinander spiele. ABER : jedes Spiel hat seine eigenen Reize. Kein Spiel erfüllt alle Kriterien *g*
Manchmal pausiere ich in einem und spiel dafür irgend nen anderes wieder. Zeitweise hatte ich 3 gleichzeitig aktiv, aber das wurde dann doch zuviel ^^.

Klar, so erreicht man nicht die dicken Erfolge, aber ich spiele sowieso nicht der Erfolge wegen, sondern rein zum Zeitvertreib und die Kontakte werden natürlich dennoch - weitgehend - gepflegt.

<3 MMOG Multigaming  :-)


----------



## FonKeY (17. Februar 2009)

wiele die ein anderes onlinegame testen haben probleme sich damit anzufreunden..grade die wow spielen und dann hdro oda anderes....denn sie vergleichen das spiel immer mit wow welches schon 2addons und tausende patches hinter sich hat...


----------



## TheONE§ (17. Februar 2009)

bei mir ists wohl so, dass ich mir ein neues mmo suchen geh, wenn ich im aktuellen keine spannenden ziele mehr fuer mich seh. zwei oder drei parallel...da wuerde ich schon mit der steuerung durcheinanderkommen.


----------



## Acuria (17. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mal beide gespielt also im Grunde Wow schon eine kleine Weile und dann mal in Hdro reingeschnuppert.

Da beide Spiele aber so Komplex sind ist es rein Zeitlich für mich niemals möglich mich komplett auf beide Spiele zu Konzentrieren solange ich noch helfen möchte die Deutsche Wirtschaft in Form meines Arbeitsplatzes anzukurbeln.

Ich weiß das jetzt viele sagen würden eine Schachtel Zigaretten am Tag reicht um das zu tun, aber ich würde gern mal im RL Kevin der Entdecker heißen weil ich viel Reisen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faruu (17. Februar 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Völlig ohne kritik oder irgendwas beissendes: Würdest du mir das erläutern?


Sehr gerne, aber es ist halt meine persönliche Meinung, die ich aber mit einigen anderen ehemaligen WoWlern teile. Wenn jemand das anders sieht, ist es für mich OK, aber derjenige sollte WoW-Classic wirklich von Anfang an auch gespielt haben.


Das Spiel hatte ein ganz andere Qualität. Es war Fantasy und die Geschichten lehnten sich schon sehr an die WC3-Story. Es gab als modernste Reiseform einen Teleporter in Booty-Bay für die Reise nach Gnomeregan (Keine Flugtiere, Motorräder und dergleichen).
Epic-items musste man sich richtig verdienen. Selbst ein T1-Setteil war keine Selbstverständlichkeit und wer T2-farmte war schon gut dabei. Die Raidinstanzen - in denen man diese Setteile bekam - wurden noch mit 40-Leuten gespielt. Das hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht. WoW war wirklich schon eine kleine Herausforderung, denn 40-Leute konnten ähnlich schwierig sein, wie der Content selbst. Heute ist es zu casuallastig.
Der Konflikt Horde Allianz war deutlicher zu spüren (soll bei WotLK ja jetzt wieder ähnlich sein). Allein die BGs haben mir auch Spielspaß genommen. Das beste an WoW früher war für mich Open-PvP bei Tarrens Mill und Southshore.
Ein großer Pluspunkt war auch die Community. Kids konnten oder wollten nicht monatliche Gebühren für ein Game zahlen, dass man auch noch zum Vollpreis erwerben musste. Somit war die Gesellschaft relativ erwachsen.

Natürlich gab es auch viele Probleme wie Bugs, dürftige Übersetzungen, unausgewogene Klassen (Verstärkerschamane war übelst stark) usw. doch irgendwie war es harmonischer und stressfreier ... ähnlich so, wie ich heute HdRO empfinde. Als wir früher mitten in der Nacht zu dritt in Diremaul umherwanderten ging es uns nur um den Spaß, nicht um Items und im TS wurde über alles mögliche geredet. Das kann heute sicherlich auch noch, aber mir machte das Spiel mit BC einfach keinen Spaß mehr. 

Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach mit der Zeit zu alt für dieses Spiel geworden, wer weiß, aber ich denke einige können manche Punkte für sich auch ähnlich beantworten. Daher hoffe ich, dass der HdRO dieses Flair beibehält und nicht so auf Massenkonzum abzielen wird, wie es Blizzard mit WoW macht.

... Faruu

PS: Ich weiß nicht, ob es Deine Frage wirklich beantwortet, es ist auch schwer in Worte zu fassen wenn einem einfach etwas fehlt, was vorher da war und die Würze ausgemacht hat. HdRO wird für mich persönlich immer besser, die Leute in meiner Sippe sind völlig relaxed, wir verabreden gelegentlich für 1-2 Stunden wo wir dann zusammen etwas gemeinsam machen, ohne aber den Erfolg als Ziel auszugeben, sondern das gemeinschaftliche Spiel. Das ging mir seit BC einfach völlig ab.


----------



## Vetaro (17. Februar 2009)

Im Kommenden gehe ich glaube ich nur teilweise auf dich ein, Faruu - eher auf WoW-Spieler insgesamt, deren Meinungen deiner ähneln. Ich bitte das zu entschuldigen.

Aber dir ist schon bewusst, dass es bereits in WC2 Zeppeline gab, in Teil 3 Greifen- und Hyppogryphenreiter und Warcraft (sagen wir spätestens seit Blizzard) an sich nicht "Fantasy" ist, sondern eher Hyper-Steamfantasy?
 Mitlerweile sind wir schliesslich auf den Konsenz gekommen, dass, wer sich über eine angebliche Entwicklung von Fantasy weg in Richtung Motorräder, Raumschiffe und blauen Tentakelaliens beschwert, einfach blöd ist und keine Ahnung hat, was er labert. Irgendwie glaube ich aber nicht, dass du das bist, vielleicht meinst du es irgendwie anders.

Über mangelnde Forderung kann man sich tatsächlich beschweren. Über "alles wird einem hinterher geschmissen". Aber ich glaube, dass das ein eigenartiges Kriterium ist - Von mir aus kann ein Spiel absolut leicht sein. Ich hab vor zwei Wochen mit meiner letzten Gamecard den Account reaktiviert und WotLK installiert, und ich kann dir sagen, dass WoW aus meiner Casual-Sicht nie besser war.

Das ist eine Tendenz, die ich ohnehin bei WoWlern spüre - ich hab mich ja schon vor nem Halben Jahr darüber ausgelassen - diese unglaubliche Menge an Gemeckere und Unzufriedenheit und Blindheit gegenüber den Schönen Dingen ihres Spielerlebens. Niemand, der hier ins Forum kommt gibt zu, dass die Quests in Nordend cool, verglichen mit den letzten vier Jahren WoW sehr abwechslungsreich, teilweise mit Handlung und vorallem nicht unheimlich nervig sind - Questziele sind auffindbar, Dropraten nicht zu niedrig, all das. Das Spiel funktioniert einfach, es ist richtig geölt.

Die Erweiterung hat Tausendwintersee gebracht - nach Aussagen aller mir bekannten WoW-Spieler ein Tarrens Mühle vs. Southshore in verbesserter Version. Darüber lässt sich bestimmt Diskutieren - aber ich finde, dass jegliche Entwicklung im PvP an den Spielern liegt, nicht an den Angeboten von Seiten des Spieles.

Oh, und: Das Spiel ist nicht billiger geworden (jetzt mal von der Vollversion abgesehen). Die Kinder lassen sich nur mehr bezahlen. Ich finde es aber sehr unfair, bei sowas immer dem Spiel an sich die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben. Es ist klar, dass beim Fußballspiel gröhlende Fans rumlaufen - aber deshalb beschwert man sich doch nicht darüber, dass der blöde Manager oder die Spieler so scheissfans anziehen.


----------



## Faruu (17. Februar 2009)

@ Vetaro:

Ich möchte auf keinen Fall sagen, dass WoW ein schlechtes Spiel ist, es hat mir mehr als 2 Jahre lang sehr viel Spaß gemacht und war für mich der Einstieg ins Onlinegaming. HdrO habe ich seit Release, habe aber erst vor einem halben Jahr richtig damit angefangen, weil WoW für damals einfach besser war.

Vielleicht ist auch einfach ein Spielergenerationenwechsel vollzogen worden, wo ich nicht wirklich hinein passe. WotLK macht auch einen ordentlichen Eindruck, besser als BC, so weit ich das beurteilen kann (kenne es nur aus der buffed-show). Zumindest kann ich jetzt die Leute verstehen, die immer sagen "früher war alles besser". Erinnerungen gehen damit einher und heute wird es Spieler geben, die das später von der jetzigen Zeit sagen werden.

Mein Spiel ist WoW jedenfalls nicht mehr. Ich wünsche auch allen, die es spielen viel Spaß damit und hoffe, dass die, die mich in WoW nervten auch dort bleiben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... Faruu

PS: Hyprogreifen und Zeppeline finde ich OK, aber Gyrokopter und Motorräder?! Neee, das ist zu viel!


----------



## Vetaro (17. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Pfft gabs schon in Warcraft III " (Quelle)


----------



## Tibininchen (17. Februar 2009)

Faruu schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl daran, dass WoW-Classic wirklich mal gut war. Es war ein Warcraft für die Fans der Serie. Dann kam der Mainstream und es wurde immer schlechter. Die, die WoW einst zu Erfolg verhalfen indem sie es spielten, spielen es heute zum Großteil nicht mehr!
> 
> *<<<<<<<Das kann ich nicht beruteilen, spiele erst seit ende August letzten Jahres. Und mir macht es noch spaß! Nur manchmal bin ich ein bisschen von den Noobs genervt die um Gold betteln. *
> 
> ...


----------



## DrKnievel (18. Februar 2009)

> Niemand, der hier ins Forum kommt gibt zu, dass die Quests in Nordend cool, verglichen mit den letzten vier Jahren WoW sehr abwechslungsreich, teilweise mit Handlung und vorallem nicht unheimlich nervig sind - Questziele sind auffindbar, Dropraten nicht zu niedrig, all das. Das Spiel funktioniert einfach, es ist richtig geölt.



Geb ich gerne zu. WOTLK ist bis zum Maxlevel ein absolut geniales Addon. Ich hatte selten so konstant so viel Spass. Das Dumme ist halt, dass WOW für die "meisten" kein gemütliches Spiel mehr ist.
Den meisten wäre es doch am liebsten, wenn es garkeine Levelphase und Quests gäbe. Einfach einen Mob umprügeln DING 10 Level aufgestiegen. Glückwunsch du darfst weiterraiden. Klopfe hier 3 Leute um deren Namen du sowieso nicht kennst weil dich die Story ja nicht interessiert.
Daran ist aber Blizzard selber schuld. Wären sie nicht so blöd gewesen zu versuchen mit der Arena und dem ganzen Firstkill-Hype WOW zu einem Pseudo-eSport-Titel zu machen, wäre die Masse solcher Leute garnicht erst zu den MMOs gekommen.

Zu Classiczeiten war das noch anders. Das mag einerseits an dem riesen Aufwand gelegen haben den man hatte um 40 Leute konstant bei der Stange zu halten. Aber ich meine auch mich erinnern zu können, dass die Leute die nicht geraidet haben jetzt auch keine Faxen gemacht haben und meinten "BUHUHU warum ist mein Equip so schlecht und deins so toll". Das fing alles erst mit BC an.


Das Dumme ist - diese Leute machen nichtmehr bei WOW halt.

Ich habe LOTRO gespielt und war anfangs wie gesagt begeistert. Endlich wieder gemütlich questen etc. Nur hat es mir halt am Ende auch nichtmehr gereicht nur zu questen - zumal sich die Quests jetzt auch nicht so unglaublich voneinander unterscheiden. Aber vorallem kamen dann plötzlich nach und nach genau die gleichen Pfeifen auf die Server (bzw. auf Baelgar auf dem ich gespielt habe) und machen RP Feeling und Community kaputt.
Hiess es Anfang 2008 noch in den öffentlichen Channels "Ein Waidmann und eine Musikantin suchen nach Gefährten um Abenteuer zu erleben", lautete es mitte 2008 schon "Jäger+Barde lfm Elendils Grab" oder ähnliches.

Ich habe auch AoC kuz getestet...war man aus dem Startgebiet raus wurde man quasi instant von Vollidioten überannt. Um WAR habe ich dann wegen dem ganzen Hype sowieso einen großen Bogen gemacht und habe insgeheim gehofft, dass vielleicht ein Großteil der Heulsusenidioten von WOW fernbleiben. Aber nach 3-4 Wochen waren die auch fast alle wieder da.


blablablablabla

Im Endeffekt kann ich es mir eben sowieso nicht leisten 2 MMOs gleichzeitig zu spielen. Da ich in WOW 4 Jahre lang Freundschaften und Raid gepflegt habe bleibe ich da. Der Rest der Community ist mir dann auch ehrlich gesagt egal - ich kenne genug Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (18. Februar 2009)

DrKnievel,

Du hast durchaus Recht, dass auch LOTRO vor die Hund geht, allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, ob das wirklich dran liegt, dass von überall die bösen WOWler (oder Kiddies oder OOCler) auf jeden unschuldige Spiel einprasseln, oder ob die geistigue Versumpfung von Communities nicht eher ein MMORPG-Naturgesetz ist.

LOTRO hatte halt den Vorteil, dass es dank Filmen und Büchern viele Leute anzog, die eben nicht MMORPG spielen wollten, sondern *Herr der Ringe* Online.

Aber auch die werden mit der Zeit eben zu MMORPG-Spielern.


----------



## LyráAhdri (18. Februar 2009)

Ich würde total gerne einmal herr der ringe online spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von der storyline finde ich es super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würde auch WoW und HdRo paralell spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht nicht jeden Monat, aber ab und an schon. Ist ja schließlich eine Geldfrage.
Aber es geht ja immer darum, was man von einem Spiel erwartet. Wenn man sichbei beiden nur ein paar gemütliche Stunden machen möchte, ist das sicher machbar, würde ich sagen. 
Ich sitze auch manchmal Ewigkeiten am Fjord und schaue Pinguine an oder Angel gemütlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sinn und zweck ist ja einfach Spaß zu haben und jeder erlebt seinen Spaß anders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (18. Februar 2009)

LyráAhdri schrieb:


> Ich würde total gerne einmal herr der ringe online spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



www.trylotro.com


----------



## Ilanda (1. März 2009)

Tibininchen schrieb:


> Hat er nicht behauptet. Es ging nur darum, dass man auch etwas anderes ausprobieren kann.
> 
> Wenn dir Lotro so gefällt, dann kauf dir doch einfach einen LTA und spiel immer wenn du mal Zeit und Lust hast



Ich habe dann auch nochmal eine Anfängerfrage: 

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen auch gen HDRO wechseln und mir das ganze Spiel mal anschauen. Da mir WOW nicht mehr so ganz zusagt, ich das Spiel aber nicht gänzlich aufgeben möchte... Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Gibt es das Lebensabo denn noch?


----------



## Gromthar (1. März 2009)

Ja, gibt es.
Kostet ~250 €. Wenn Du ne Preorder bekommst ~150 €.


----------



## Vetaro (1. März 2009)

Preorder ist das Insider-Wort dafür, wenn jemand _Herr der Ringe: Die Schatten von Angmar_ oder _Die Minen von Moria_ vor ihrem eigentlichen Erscheinungsdatum bestellt hat. Der Preis ohne die Ermäßigung beträgt 220 €.


----------



## Ilanda (1. März 2009)

Ah - Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja - ich teste erst einmal an und dann schau ich weiter.


----------



## Melethron (3. März 2009)

Ich spiele auch beide Spiele, aber nicht wirklich parallel. Je nachdem was mir gerade zusagt, das wird aktiviert. Wenn's mir zu brav wird, dann spiele ich eine Weile WoW, nur um dann nach einiger Zeit mich nach der Ruhe und stressarmen Spielweise zu sehnen. Die Spiele sind beide toll, nur macht es mir wenig Spaß auf Dauer mich dem hektischen großstadtfeeling von WoW auszusetzen. Irgendwann fängt man doch an sich davon anstecken zulassen und dann ist der Zeitpunkt da für ein break. GW habe cih auch mal getestet, aber geht bei mir gar nicht. RoM ist ganz nett, aber stürzt bei mir verhältnismässig oft ab. Außerdem finde ich es schon irgendwie.....interessant, das RoM von buffed so gepuscht wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (3. März 2009)

Geht beides zusammen? Sicherlich, sofern man die Zeit hat.

Ich persönlich habe nicht die zeitliche Möglichkeit und auch Lust beides zu spielen und habe mich für das in meinen Augen ereachsenere HDRO entschieden.

Ich könnte mich auch garnicht auf zwei Spiele parallel konzentrieren.


----------



## Foertel (10. März 2009)

Ich bin ein 8,5 Stunden am Tag arbeitender Mensch der sich am Wochenende auch noch um seine Freunde etc kümmert, trotzdem geht es durchaus.

Ich spiele WoW im End-Content, aktives 25er Raiden usw und das macht mir sehr viel Spaß, ich ziehe gerne mit meiner Gilde los und kille über Stunden irgendwelche Bosse die mir zum Großteil höchstens noch Zeug für mein 2nd Equip bringen, vor allem am Wochenende dann Abends.

Unter der Woche schwenke ich dann (seit kurzem wieder) auf LotRO um und spiele meinen Barden, das ist natürlich sehr viel entspannter, ich achte bei LotRO kaum aufs Level, ich stand wohl schon so manche Stunde im tänzelnden Pony und habe den Leuten bei ihrem RP zugesehen (irwie trau ich mich an niemanden ran, bin scheu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder laufe durch den Wald und hacke Holz und baue Erz ab.

Momentan gibt es vor allem die starke Überlegung für ein LTA, momentan habe ich das Geld einfach über und es nimmt noch mehr Stress weg, aber naja, ich will nicht zu weit ausschwenken: Es geht ^^

Und PS: Ich weiß das der Thread ein paar Tage alt ist, aber als beides-Spieler find ich das Thema interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

